# my new grille *pics*



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Just installed my billet grille. What do you guys think?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I want some too! I want to get them paint matched! I think the car looks more aggressive with the grilles! Looks great Bro!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

like the billet, but get the SAP grille painted they don't match very well.... johnebgoode ,may still be offering his services. other than that i like the look


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Where did you get it and how much?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

is that the wheather stripping i heard and saw a while ago? looks sweet:cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

It looks great!arty:


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> is that the wheather stripping i heard and saw a while ago? looks sweet:cheers


weatherstripping??


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

BBlackGoat05 said:


> Where did you get it and how much?


It's about $180 shipped.
Here is the direct link:
http://www.sporttrucking.com/partnumber_search.php?partnumber=25165&dealer=no&x=26&y=8
They have billet ones for the upper pair of grilles, too:
http://www.sporttrucking.com/partnumber_search.php?partnumber=20165&dealer=no&x=18&y=13

Here is a pic of another GTO with all billet grilles:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> like the billet, but get the SAP grille painted they don't match very well.... johnebgoode ,may still be offering his services. other than that i like the look


I am here to serve my brothers and sisters on ther forum...........:cool


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> is that the wheather stripping i heard and saw a while ago? looks sweet:cheers


I think you are referring to using a roll of universal door edge chrome moulding across each lower grille bar. 

BTW, The lower Billet Grille looks GREAT!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes i was. did not know how to scribe it:lol:


----------

